# Crash Course in Lambing



## mikayladawn (Apr 26, 2013)

We have three yearling ewes that were our 4-H club lambs last year. They will be bred this fall, and I just wanted to see the ins and outs of lambing. I've kidded goats plenty, but is it really any different? 
1.) How often do they need help? (as in going in to reposition lambs) Is the position of the lambs different from kids?
2.) What are the biggest concerns regarding lambing?
3.) Any tips...?
4.) Warnings...?
5.) When to dock, worm, castrate, etc.
6.) In goats there is the ligament trick, is there any sort of 'trick' for sheep?

Anything helps, so feel free to comment on anything! Thanks.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 26, 2013)

There really isn't a trick like the ligaments. Mainly just lambs on the ground  

I haven't owned goats but  IMO sheep seem to have way less complications. I've owned sheep for over 8 years and have only aided once. If the ewe doesn't seem in distress leave her to it. If in the rare occurrence they do need help it's the same as goats.

You can tag and dock right after birth. We tend to put it off till they are around 2 weeks at that time the testicles have generally descended enough to band.

We also do the first round of vaccinations at 4 weeks and the boosters at 8.

To be honest most ewes will have the lambs up and nursing before you know it's happened. I only see two or three ewes lamb every year.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have noted that lambs seem more robust than goats.
So far I have been lucky. No need has arisen for me to aid any in the birth process.


----------



## TexasJacobs (Apr 26, 2013)

Between goats and sheep I agree that sheep seem to birth easier.  I have had both goats and sheep and have never had to help the sheep with lambing. Goats were another story--I had to assist several kiddings.:/
My ewes tend to bag up with milk about a week before lambing.  That's the only way I know when they are about to lamb.
As far as docking goes--for me it depends on how strong the lamb is.  For strong, healthy lambs I will dock them at around 4 days old.  With weak lambs I will wait a little longer.


----------

